# Happy Father's Day 2016!



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2016)

Happy Father's Day to all the Dads, enjoy your special day!  There'll always be a warm place in my heart for my own father. :sentimental:


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 18, 2016)

Mahalo Seabreeze from all the dads!  My own father died in 1954 (in a small airplane crash).  I was 8 at the time.  62 years later, I still miss him and muse about what might have been.  I'm sure I'll get a phone call from my son tomorrow.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## ossian (Jun 19, 2016)

Is it Father's Day everywhere? I know it is in the UK and think it is in the US, but not sure about other countries.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2016)

Nice video Ruthanne.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 19, 2016)

My Dad and I in 1949. I was 4 years old. He was always there for me and we were very close. When he was home we were inseparable. I remember the day this photo was taken, he was hauling dirt and every time he dumped a load I climbed in. He never complained just kept hauling me back all day long. He passed away in 1998. One of the worst days of my life.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2016)

Here is a picture of my Dad.  It must have been in the 1940s:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Phoenix (Jun 28, 2016)

I miss having a dad.  He's been gone for 36 years.


----------

